# Staffy X Pups - Rescue



## oncelovedrescue

Betsys puppies, seven tiny dancersThese little pups are all named after famous dancers. Fred (Astaire) Gene (Kelly) Mr. Bojangles (Bill Bojangles Robinson) Lester (Horton) Rudy (Nureyev) Darcy (Bussell) and Martha (Graham) are 7 tiny staffie cross babies.

Mum is Betsy, a calm, gentle and loving small Staffordshire Bull Terrier. We dont know who Dad is, as Betsy must have been in the very early stages of pregnancy when she was abandoned at a pound, and the birth of these puppies was unexpected. These gorgeous babies will be looking for 5 star loving forever homes when they are old enough to leave Mum and their litter mates. This will be on November 11th 2010 when the puppies are 8 weeks old. As we are based in Devon, would prefer to rehome the puppies in the Devon/Somerset/Dorset area but we will consider other areas if it is the right home.

All potential homes will be required to have a pre homecheck and post homechecks, as well as provide references. We ask that anyone who adopts one of these puppies must take the puppy to training/socialisation classes and they will also need to be neutered/spayed when they are old enough. The rescue can arrange this if necessary with the vet clinic we use, but adoptive homes will be required to cover the expense of the operation. The puppies have been wormed and are all on a worming programme, monthly until aged 6 months. This must be continued at their new home.

They will have their first vaccinations at the age of 8 weeks which will be carried out by the rescue. Their second vaccinations, and subsequent vaccinations must be carried out by the adoptive home. We are looking for homes where the puppies will be cherished and will stay for the rest of their lives. If you think you can provide one of them with a wonderful home, please contact us.

Please contact Cathy at Once Loved Dog Rescue for an adoption application form.
Email [email protected] or telephone 07847 297058
Please note, all prospective homes will be required to have a pre homing check and post home checks.


----------



## oncelovedrescue

Two of these babies, Martha and Lester, have been reserved, but there are still 5 bundles of gorgeous cuteness needing loving permanent homes. They will be ready to go to their homes on November 11th when they will be 8 weeks old.

Please email [email protected] for an adoption application form. Pre homing checks and post home checks will be carried out. Plus references required. More details can also be found on our website: Once Loved Dog Rescue

Darcy..xxx









Mr. Bojangles..xxx









Gene..xxx









Rudy..xxx









Fred..xxx (on left of photo looking round at camera)









This is mum, Betsy, she will not be looking for a home as she has a forever home here with us, but here is her photo just so you can see who Mum is and of course, how gorgeous she is


----------



## momentofmadness

They are lovely.. right pictures of health.. xxx


----------



## oncelovedrescue

momentofmadness said:


> They are lovely.. right pictures of health.. xxx


Thank you  Betsy is the most amazing Mum and has been so loving and nurturing from the word go. I adore these babies and so want the best for them! xxx


----------



## Changes

Wow  

Mum is gorgeous and the pups well they are all beautiful xxx


----------



## ninja

BUMP for these little ones :thumbup: xx


----------



## Guest

bump......................


----------



## GSDlover4ever

Beautiful babies, i want Rudy......

I hope they have all found homes, so i'm not tempted lol


----------



## ninja

GSDlover4ever said:


> Beautiful babies, i want Rudy......
> 
> I hope they have all found homes, so i'm not tempted lol


There is still 5 of these little ones looking for their forever homes including Rudy :thumbup:  xx


----------



## Paws&Claws

I would take them all Cathy if i could  Good luck little babies xx


----------



## GSDlover4ever

ninja said:


> There is still 5 of these little ones looking for their forever homes including Rudy :thumbup:  xx


Oh don't tell me that.... must not look :lol:


----------



## RockRomantic

im in love with Mr. Bojangles :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## Cat_Crazy

What stunning pups 

Looks like there is a bit of Shar Pei in them as well as Staffie, they have cute little wrinkles.


----------



## Horse and Hound

Awww they are beautiful.

Fingers crossed they all find their homes soon! I'd have one but I live no where near the area!


----------



## kayz

They are stunning, I'd be so tempted if we weren't about to get a puppy. 2 will be a bit hard lol,

Hope they find homes soon


----------



## Paws&Claws

Horse and Hound said:


> Awww they are beautiful.
> 
> Fingers crossed they all find their homes soon! I'd have one but I live no where near the area!


Thats not an excuse :lol: Homechecks & Transport can be arranged x


----------



## Horse and Hound

Paws&Claws said:


> Thats not an excuse :lol: Homechecks & Transport can be arranged x


Ohhhh don't! Seriously, don't!!!!

I've failed a home check before from the RSPCA...so you'd never pass me anyway...

that's my excuse!


----------



## oncelovedrescue

Paws&Claws said:


> I would take them all Cathy if i could  Good luck little babies xx


Lol I would keep them all if I could! Parting with them is going to be the biggest wrench!!! xx


----------



## oncelovedrescue

ninja said:


> There is still 5 of these little ones looking for their forever homes including Rudy :thumbup:  xx


And to make matters worse, Rudy is the most well behaved of them all  
I think he's 'been here' a few times before (if you know what I mean lol) He's just got this wise way about him, and he's only 6 weeks old!! bless him :001_wub:xx


----------



## oncelovedrescue

Horse and Hound said:


> Ohhhh don't! Seriously, don't!!!!
> 
> I've failed a home check before from the RSPCA...so you'd never pass me anyway...
> 
> that's my excuse!


hmmmm, are you tellin porkys?


----------



## XxZoexX

Oh ive just fallen in love with them eyes!!! Im way away in Manchester and the OH would kill me (think 1 pup is enough) but id find it hard to resist if i was closer.
I Hope they find there forever home soon!!


----------



## oncelovedrescue

Paws&Claws said:


> Thats not an excuse :lol: Homechecks & Transport can be arranged x


Too true lol :thumbup: xx


----------



## oncelovedrescue

XxZoexX said:


> Oh ive just fallen in love with them eyes!!! Im way away in Manchester and the OH would kill me (think 1 pup is enough) but id find it hard to resist if i was closer.
> I Hope they find there forever home soon!!


haha! It's amazing what the OH will learn to agree to... xx


----------



## oncelovedrescue

Cat_Crazy said:


> What stunning pups
> 
> Looks like there is a bit of Shar Pei in them as well as Staffie, they have cute little wrinkles.


We wondered about this too...particularly with Fred, ooooh he's a cutie! Even his wrinkles have wrinkles :001_wub:xx


----------



## Horse and Hound

oncelovedrescue said:


> hmmmm, are you tellin porkys?


Unfortunately not no! Before we got Rupert we tried to adopt a terrier cross from the RSPCA, they failed us on our home check, saying our garden was too small!

We also tried 2 other rescues, got the same answer.


----------



## MissusMayhem

arrrrrrrrrrgh look at those!!! *resists the puppy forces*


----------



## ninja

Bumpity bump for these lickle ones :thumbup:


----------



## MissusMayhem

awwww are they still all waiting for homes?


----------



## Horse and Hound

I'm trying not to look!


----------



## MissusMayhem

Horse and Hound said:


> I'm trying not to look!


me too!!! its too hard!!!! :lol:


----------



## Paws&Claws

I think 4 or 5 are still needing homes  x


----------



## GSDlover4ever

awww i'm surprised they haven't all got homes... bet if they were another breed mix they would all have homes by now though.... poor wee souls.

Think it is a good idea Rudy is sooooooo far away.... lol


----------



## MissusMayhem

poor little things id take them all but ... ive got a little tornado already can you imagine 2 under a year old?!?! mayhem in the mayhem household!!


----------



## oncelovedrescue

Four of the babies are still looking for homes. Gene, Lester and Martha all have homes. Rudy, Darcy, Mr. Bojangles and Fred are all still looking for the right homes. There have been enquiries but just not from the right kind of people....
Email [email protected] for an application form. Any potential adopter will be required to have a pre homecheck and post homechecks


----------



## oncelovedrescue

more piccies of the babies still looking for loving forever homes...
If you are interested in offering an adoptive forever home, please email [email protected] for an adoption application form. All potential homes will be required to have a pre homecheck and post homechecks.

Darcy :001_wub:









Fred :001_wub:









Mr Bojangles :001_wub:









Rudy :001_wub: (with a cheeky wink!)


----------



## Paws&Claws

I really really really want one of the girls  :lol: stop tempting me! x


----------



## MissusMayhem

oooooh dont do it to us its just not fair


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum

Aww they are soo cute, but I have a special spot for Rudy! Oh I wish I wasnt renting!!


----------



## GSDlover4ever

Phoenix&Charlie'sMum said:


> Aww they are soo cute, but *I have a special spot for Rudy!* Oh I wish I wasnt renting!!


Me too......... :thumbup:


----------



## Paws&Claws

I really want Darcy :lol:  x


----------



## MissusMayhem

<3 Fred <3


----------



## Cavalierlover123

There all gorgeous pups, I have a soft spot for Rudy ! Wish i had room for one ! 
Hope they find the 5 star homes they deserve !!


----------



## oncelovedrescue

MissusMayhem said:


> oooooh dont do it to us its just not fair


lol! I have to! These bubbies need homes xx At this rate, they'll all be staying here! My OH would love that! (NOT!) lol!!! :lol:


----------



## oncelovedrescue

Phoenix&Charlie'sMum said:


> Aww they are soo cute, but I have a special spot for Rudy! Oh I wish I wasnt renting!!


Rudy is a darling:001_wub::001_wub: He's incredibly chilled for a pup, and he is soooo gentle bless his heart. Rudy is my OH's favourite too


----------



## oncelovedrescue

Cavalierlover123 said:


> There all gorgeous pups, I have a soft spot for Rudy ! Wish i had room for one !
> Hope they find the 5 star homes they deserve !!


Another vote for Rudy! :thumbup:x


----------



## oncelovedrescue

Paws&Claws said:


> I really want Darcy :lol:  x


Then it won't help if I tell you how kissy and snuggly and incredibly friendly she is lol!

They are all gorgeous, but Darcy and Fred are my faves :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## oncelovedrescue

MissusMayhem said:


> <3 Fred <3


Oh the beautiful Fred, with all his wrinkles, and his snuffly kisses. I just love him!! :001_wub::001_wub:

I know they all need homes, but oh my goodness, how much will I miss them??!! xx


----------



## MissusMayhem

oncelovedrescue said:


> Oh the beautiful Fred, with all his wrinkles, and his snuffly kisses. I just love him!! :001_wub::001_wub:
> 
> I know they all need homes, but oh my goodness, how much will I miss them??!! xx


im sure your going to miss them tons!!! but great job in taking them on i wouldnt have been able to let them go!!!


----------



## Horse and Hound

Just shown the OH...he wants one now!

Seriously, are we too far away to do a home check on...


----------



## Paws&Claws

Horse and Hound said:


> Just shown the OH...he wants one now!
> 
> Seriously, are we too far away to do a home check on...


Defo not, a homecheck can be arranged anywhere in the country and transport can be arranged :thumbup: If you are serious about looking into it then email the op on the email address given in the first post and she will get back to you asap xx


----------



## GSDlover4ever

Horse and Hound said:


> Just shown the OH...he wants one now!
> 
> Seriously, are we too far away to do a home check on...


Take Rudy so i'm not tempted..... :thumbup:


----------



## Horse and Hound

Paws&Claws said:


> Defo not, a homecheck can be arranged anywhere in the country and transport can be arranged :thumbup: If you are serious about looking into it then email the op on the email address given in the first post and she will get back to you asap xx


**edit**

They won't rehome in Lancashire. It's too far, aparently.

Oh well, never mind. Hope they find some homes soon.


----------



## momentofmadness

Horse and Hound said:


> Suppose I better ask him...
> 
> **edit**- I just showed him the link to the rescue page and he says "I WANT RUDY!"
> 
> He's just called the number but no answer, so I told him to try again later. Also a bit worried he will get his hopes up as we've failed a home check before. :-(


Aw goodluck hun.. Im rooting for you...

Rudy!

My fave was the little white one.. I thought that is well lush.. mmmmm


----------



## momentofmadness

Horse and Hound said:


> Not true.
> 
> They won't rehome in Lancashire. It's too far, aparently.
> 
> Oh well, never mind. Hope they find some homes soon.


Oh my goodness.. Why not?


----------



## Horse and Hound

momentofmadness said:


> Oh my goodness.. Why not?


She said to OH that it was too far to organise a home check for us.


----------



## momentofmadness

Horse and Hound said:


> She said to OH that it was too far to organise a home check for us.


Yet the poster said they can organise one anywhere.. Unbelievable!!


----------



## Horse and Hound

momentofmadness said:


> Yet the poster said they can organise one anywhere.. Unbelievable!!


Clearly not meant to be.

Never mind. Fingers crossed they all find good homes.


----------



## Paws&Claws

momentofmadness said:


> Yet the poster said they can organise one anywhere.. Unbelievable!!





Horse and Hound said:


> Clearly not meant to be.
> 
> Never mind. Fingers crossed they all find good homes.


Sorry guys  thought they might have been able to sort something xx


----------



## oncelovedrescue

Horse and Hound said:


> She said to OH that it was too far to organise a home check for us.


Sorry, but I didn't say it was too far to organise a homecheck, I said that it's a bit too far, for the post homechecks that will need to be done. I said on the phone to your OH that yes, we will of course consider other areas but that Lancashire was really just a bit too far. Sorry about that but I'm sure you'll understand that keeping the pups as close as we possibly can is important.


----------



## oncelovedrescue

...Please see first post and this part *'As we are based in Devon, would prefer to rehome the puppies in the Devon/Somerset/Dorset area but we will consider other areas if it is the right home.'*


----------



## oncelovedrescue

momentofmadness said:


> Yet the poster said they can organise one anywhere.. Unbelievable!!


See first post "As we are based in Devon, would prefer to rehome the puppies in the Devon/Somerset/Dorset area but we will consider other areas if it is the right home."


----------



## Horse and Hound

Paws&Claws said:


> D*efo not, a homecheck can be arranged anywhere in the country and transport can be arranged :thumbup:* If you are serious about looking into it then email the op on the email address given in the first post and she will get back to you asap xx


Anywhere, bar Lancashire, obviouslY!



oncelovedrescue said:


> Sorry, but I didn't say it was too far to organise a homecheck, I said that it's a bit too far, for the post homechecks that will need to be done. I said on the phone to your OH that yes, we will of course consider other areas but that *Lancashire was really just a bit too far*. *Sorry about that but I'm sure you'll understand that keeping the pups as close as we possibly can is important*.


I'm not having a go, we were just a bit frustrated that we were told we could be considered but turns out we were too far.

Anyway, appreciate why and like I said good luck finding them a home somewhere.

**edit** have edited as have just realised I've been replying to 2 seperate people!!!


----------



## Paws&Claws

Horse and Hound said:


> Anywhere, bar Lancashire, obviouslY!
> 
> Not being funny, but you knew that was where I was based and said that it wasn't necessarily too far hence why we called up. Why tell me you would consider us on here, only to knock us back before giving us a chance?
> 
> Anyway, not to worry. Good luck finding them a home somewhere.


I personally made a mistake and did not read the whole first post through. I apologize for my mistake. I am part of another forum and wrongly presumed that they may go further afield then there nearer area. I am not associated with the rescue, so don't hold what i said against the OP. I once again apologize for my mistake.

The OP has looked after the mother doggie for a while now and took her in when others at the pound would not even give her a look in. The doggie then turned out to be pregnant and the OP looked after her and made sure her birth was comfortable. Puppies of course can not be rehomed until a certain age therefore the OP has cared for these puppies night and day for the past few weeks and therefore has grown very attached to the puppies. OP obviously wants to be 2000% sure that these homes are going to be forever homes that she can check on herself and visit.. I personally understand this as OP will consider these puppies as her own children like i would :lol:

I hope you understand this and i apologize for the mistake i made. Good luck if you are looking to adopt a puppy in your area :thumbup: xx


----------



## Val001

They look lovely. I would have Mr Bojangles.


----------



## Horse and Hound

Paws&Claws said:


> I personally made a mistake and did not read the whole first post through. I apologize for my mistake. I am part of another forum and wrongly presumed that they may go further afield then there nearer area. I am not associated with the rescue, so don't hold what i said against the OP. I once again apologize for my mistake.
> 
> The OP has looked after the mother doggie for a while now and took her in when others at the pound would not even give her a look in. The doggie then turned out to be pregnant and the OP looked after her and made sure her birth was comfortable. Puppies of course can not be rehomed until a certain age therefore the OP has cared for these puppies night and day for the past few weeks and therefore has grown very attached to the puppies. OP obviously wants to be 2000% sure that these homes are going to be forever homes that she can check on herself and visit.. I personally understand this as OP will consider these puppies as her own children like i would :lol:
> 
> I hope you understand this and i apologize for the mistake i made. Good luck if you are looking to adopt a puppy in your area :thumbup: xx


I have edited my post above, I've just twigged I was dealing with 2 seperate people.

No harm done, will teach me to be too eager I suppose.


----------



## momentofmadness

Paws&Claws said:


> I personally made a mistake and did not read the whole first post through. I apologize for my mistake. I am part of another forum and wrongly presumed that they may go further afield then there nearer area. I am not associated with the rescue, so don't hold what i said against the OP. I once again apologize for my mistake.
> 
> The OP has looked after the mother doggie for a while now and took her in when others at the pound would not even give her a look in. The doggie then turned out to be pregnant and the OP looked after her and made sure her birth was comfortable. Puppies of course can not be rehomed until a certain age therefore the OP has cared for these puppies night and day for the past few weeks and therefore has grown very attached to the puppies. OP obviously wants to be 2000% sure that these homes are going to be forever homes that she can check on herself and visit.. I personally understand this as OP will consider these puppies as her own children like i would :lol:
> 
> I hope you understand this and i apologize for the mistake i made. Good luck if you are looking to adopt a puppy in your area :thumbup: xx


Aw hun for some reason I thought it was the op who had said cournywide.. or something like that.. whoops.. big kisses xxx


----------



## oncelovedrescue

Quick update, 5 of the babies have gone to their forever homes and are all doing so well 
We still have Fred and Darcy here, and we are definitely keeping one of the babies, but we won't be looking to rehome at this time of year, as it's too close to xmas.

Fred and Darcy have a fund-raiser to help all the other dogs at Once Loved Dog Rescue, with the chance to win a 'night before xmas' hamper from marks and spencer! I've posted details here http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-show...-prize-draw-win-night-before-xmas-hamper.html 
 xx


----------



## Paws&Claws

oncelovedrescue said:


> Quick update, 5 of the babies have gone to their forever homes and are all doing so well
> We still have Fred and Darcy here, and we are definitely keeping one of the babies, but we won't be looking to rehome at this time of year, as it's too close to xmas.
> 
> Fred and Darcy have a fund-raiser to help all the other dogs at Once Loved Dog Rescue, with the chance to win a 'night before xmas' hamper from marks and spencer! I've posted details here http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-show...-prize-draw-win-night-before-xmas-hamper.html
> xx


This is a great cause everyone! Ive already donated! :thumbup:

.... You keep Fred and ill have Darcy... does that sounds fair? :lol: Still waiting on the lottery win! x


----------

